# Plow Options for Tundra



## VolvoL60F

Hey guys, I just bought a newer truck at the begginng of the summer, and would really like to get a plow on it. It's a 2010 Tundra Crew Max, 5.7L V8. I was looking at SnowDogg's VMD V plow, but not sure if that would be to heavy for it? They're made for 1/2 ton trucks, and if it fits on an F150, my Tundra should be able to handle it. Also I lifted my truck using a leveling kit, so it the plow shouldn't sag the front end down much


----------



## mercer_me

I'm planning on putting an 8' HD Fisher on my Tundra as soon as I find a good used one. You will be fine with a 7.5' VMD Snow Dogg. The 8' HD Fisher weighs more than the 7.5' VMD Snow Dogg. I'm running Timbrens and Bilstien 5100 series coil overs.


----------



## VolvoL60F

Thanks for your input! Glad it won't be too heavy, but I am surprised a Fisher HD 8' will work too. Looking forward to seeing it on your truck when you find one


----------



## mercer_me

VolvoL60F;1836016 said:


> Thanks for your input! Glad it won't be too heavy, but I am surprised a Fisher HD 8' will work too. Looking forward to seeing it on your truck when you find one


Going to look at two, possibly three this weekend. Hopefully I'll end up buying one of them. There are a few people on hear with 7.5' X-Blades on their Tundras and they handle them great and I saw a Tundra with an 8'2" Boss VXT and it handled it great. Both of those plows weigh more than an 8' HD Fisher. I know my Tundra will handle an 8' HD with out a problem.


----------



## MajorDave

Is this your truck?
"Vehicle2010 Toyota Tundra, 4 Wheel Drive, Crew Max Cab, Short Bed, 4,000 FGAWR, 146 Wheel Base, Single Rear Wheel, 5.7L Engine, High Beam 9005" I guessed on the short bed...


----------



## VolvoL60F

mercer_me;1836063 said:


> Going to look at two, possibly three this weekend. Hopefully I'll end up buying one of them. There are a few people on hear with 7.5' X-Blades on their Tundras and they handle them great and I saw a Tundra with an 8'2" Boss VXT and it handled it great. Both of those plows weigh more than an 8' HD Fisher. I know my Tundra will handle an 8' HD with out a problem.


Nice! Post a pic if you end up buying one of them. I've seen a Tundra with a Boss VXT as well, and makes me wonder why does everyone keep saying Tundra's are not for plowing, or they don't hold up well when they obviously do. I stopped by a SnowDogg dealer today and asked about a MD80, the guy said $3,970 with installation, and he wanted it all upfront. I don't make that kind of money to dish out $3,970 on the table, I turned it down. He also said they won't install any plow that's not recommended for the truck, so the VMD is a no go. I'll be stopping by a Fisher dealer to check out a Fisher SD plow.



MajorDave;1836231 said:


> Is this your truck?
> "Vehicle2010 Toyota Tundra, 4 Wheel Drive, Crew Max Cab, Short Bed, 4,000 FGAWR, 146 Wheel Base, Single Rear Wheel, 5.7L Engine, High Beam 9005" I guessed on the short bed...


Yes, that's exactly what my truck is


----------



## MajorDave

VolvoL60F;1836496 said:


> Nice! Post a pic if you end up buying one of them. I've seen a Tundra with a Boss VXT as well, and makes me wonder why does everyone keep saying Tundra's are not for plowing, or they don't hold up well when they obviously do. I stopped by a SnowDogg dealer today and asked about a MD80, the guy said $3,970 with installation, and he wanted it all upfront. I don't make that kind of money to dish out $3,970 on the table, I turned it down. He also said they won't install any plow that's not recommended for the truck, so the VMD is a no go. I'll be stopping by a Fisher dealer to check out a Fisher SD plow.
> 
> Yes, that's exactly what my truck is


I jumped on the Boss page - take a look - and they are not spec'ing your truck for anything too big...they only go to a Sport duty. I had a Dodge 1500 and I had a Standard Duty on it which wasn't even recommended. Ive lost 2 hubs and a spindle and was also one of those who said a 1500 -(150) could take it. You can prep your spring - soils - shock - timbrens, but your hubs/wheels/axle u-joints are all lighter duty (not an insult at all - certainly do not mean this any way like that) - but remember the axle is rated for what it is rated at - upgrading everything above it still is sitting on top of it.

Honestly just saying watch it and ya - beef it up - but check the weights and what is already on the truck. I know They do not do a "plow prep" for that - at least that is what I read last night, as your post interested me due to me losing both wheels! (I'm still plowing with it!!! hahaha)


----------



## MajorDave

I tried to go on Snowdogg, but did not see a place like on BOSS where you put in the truck and it tell you...then I fell asleep!


----------



## basher

Your Tundra should handle any of the manufacturer's mid weight plows. No dealer should install a plow not approved for the vehicle, the liability is too great. Yes there are some who just don't give a crap but a reputable dealer has too much to lose to willingly open themselves up to that liability.

Your own insurance company can deny coverage if you install an unapproved plow particularly if it can be denied responsible or contributory to the accident itself. Falls under the "committing an illegal act" addendum. 

Of course if you are indigent and have nothing to lose it doesn't matter.


----------



## VolvoL60F

MajorDave;1836506 said:


> I jumped on the Boss page - take a look - and they are not spec'ing your truck for anything too big...they only go to a Sport duty. I had a Dodge 1500 and I had a Standard Duty on it which wasn't even recommended. Ive lost 2 hubs and a spindle and was also one of those who said a 1500 -(150) could take it. You can prep your spring - soils - shock - timbrens, but your hubs/wheels/axle u-joints are all lighter duty (not an insult at all - certainly do not mean this any way like that) - but remember the axle is rated for what it is rated at - upgrading everything above it still is sitting on top of it.
> 
> Honestly just saying watch it and ya - beef it up - but check the weights and what is already on the truck. I know They do not do a "plow prep" for that - at least that is what I read last night, as your post interested me due to me losing both wheels! (I'm still plowing with it!!! hahaha)


No insult taken, but that sucks you lost two hubs, I don't want that to happen! Good that you're still plowing with it haha. Thanks for doing some research, and for your input. I'll do some more research and see what I can find

Snowdogg does has a plow selector thing, but for some reason it's at the bottom of their homepage, probably why you fell asleep haha


----------



## VolvoL60F

basher;1836654 said:


> Your Tundra should handle any of the manufacturer's mid weight plows. No dealer should install a plow not approved for the vehicle, the liability is too great. Yes there are some who just don't give a crap but a reputable dealer has too much to lose to willingly open themselves up to that liability.
> 
> Your own insurance company can deny coverage if you install an unapproved plow particularly if it can be denied responsible or contributory to the accident itself. Falls under the "committing an illegal act" addendum.
> 
> Of course if you are indigent and have nothing to lose it doesn't matter.


That I can understand, too much liability. I don't want to kill my truck either, so I'll try getting something recommended for it


----------



## MajorDave

VolvoL60F;1836959 said:


> No insult taken, but that sucks you lost two hubs, I don't want that to happen! Good that you're still plowing with it haha. Thanks for doing some research, and for your input. I'll do some more research and see what I can find
> 
> Snowdogg does has a plow selector thing, but for some reason it's at the bottom of their homepage, probably why you fell asleep haha


Let me know ho wit works out - am interested - hope it goes well. Beef up front end for sure though - good luck!


----------



## mercer_me

If you want a manufacturer recommended plow, you should go with a Fisher SD. I ran a 7.5' SD Fisher on my Dad's Tundra and it's a really rugged plow for being as light as it is.


----------



## VolvoL60F

MajorDave;1837098 said:


> Let me know ho wit works out - am interested - hope it goes well. Beef up front end for sure though - good luck!


Thanks! I'll be sure to post a pic if I end up getting one



mercer_me;1837175 said:


> If you want a manufacturer recommended plow, you should go with a Fisher SD. I ran a 7.5' SD Fisher on my Dad's Tundra and it's a really rugged plow for being as light as it is.


I really would like the SD, and I'm hoping to pick one up before winter starts. On Fishers ematch it doesn't list the SD as an option for the Tundra, only goes as high as the HT, which I don't like the design of


----------



## mercer_me

VolvoL60F;1838522 said:


> I really would like the SD, and I'm hoping to pick one up before winter starts. On Fishers ematch it doesn't list the SD as an option for the Tundra, only goes as high as the HT, which I don't like the design of


It must be because you have a Crew Max. It recommends a SD for the Double Cab. I have a 7.5' SD in excellent shape I'm selling. If you are interested let me know. All you would have to do is go to a Fisher dealer and have them put push plates and a three plug wiring setup on your Tundra and my SD would go right on.


----------



## basher

mercer_me;1838635 said:


> It recommends a SD for the Double Cab


As long as it has the 4.6 liter and is not a limited.

If it is a Limited or has the 5.7 liter only the HT or homesteader unless it is a regular cab.


----------



## Saber

Got my truck side set up today at the Fisher dealer, can home and hooked up to my 6+ year old Fisher 7'6" RD…worked like a charm..stock the front dropped 1 1/4", now to get some help with that…lol…do your homework and ask all the questions you can think of.


----------



## VolvoL60F

mercer_me;1838635 said:


> It must be because you have a Crew Max. It recommends a SD for the Double Cab. I have a 7.5' SD in excellent shape I'm selling. If you are interested let me know. All you would have to do is go to a Fisher dealer and have them put push plates and a three plug wiring setup on your Tundra and my SD would go right on.


That makes sense now, but disappointing. I was at a Fisher dealer today, and they would only install an HT for $4,000+. How much are you looking to get for your SD?



basher;1838783 said:


> As long as it has the 4.6 liter and is not a limited.
> 
> If it is a Limited or has the 5.7 liter only the HT or homesteader unless it is a regular cab.


Yeah mine is the base 5.7, so I guess no one will install anything bigger than a HT, unless I get a used one.



Saber;1839183 said:


> Got my truck side set up today at the Fisher dealer, can home and hooked up to my 6+ year old Fisher 7'6" RD…worked like a charm..stock the front dropped 1 1/4", now to get some help with that…lol…do your homework and ask all the questions you can think of.


I'd get a leveling kit for sure lol. I wish Tundra's were more beefed up for more options


----------



## mercer_me

VolvoL60F;1839913 said:


> That makes sense now, but disappointing. I was at a Fisher dealer today, and they would only install an HT for $4,000+. How much are you looking to get for your SD?
> 
> Yeah mine is the base 5.7, so I guess no one will install anything bigger than a HT, unless I get a used one.
> 
> I'd get a leveling kit for sure lol. I wish Tundra's were more beefed up for more options


I'm looking to get $3,500 OBO. I'd try another Fisher dealer if I was you. I know there are other dealers out there that will put an SD on your truck. You honestly would be fine with a completely stock front suspension if you run an SD or HT. My Dad's Tundra only dropped about 3/4 of an inch with his 7.5' SD and his suspension is completely stock. But, if you want level it out nice, I'd go with Bilstien 5100 series coil overs. I have them in my Tundra and they raise the front end about 2.5 inches and they improve the ride as well.


----------



## VolvoL60F

mercer_me;1839923 said:


> I'm looking to get $3,500 OBO. I'd try another Fisher dealer if I was you. I know there are other dealers out there that will put an SD on your truck. You honestly would be fine with a completely stock front suspension if you run an SD or HT. My Dad's Tundra only dropped about 3/4 of an inch with his 7.5' SD and his suspension is completely stock. But, if you want level it out nice, I'd go with Bilstien 5100 series coil overs. I have them in my Tundra and they raise the front end about 2.5 inches and they improve the ride as well.


That's a good price, but I still have to give this a lot of thought. I never understood why all these plows cost so much.


----------



## mercer_me

VolvoL60F;1840557 said:


> That's a good price, but I still have to give this a lot of thought. I never understood why all these plows cost so much.


I'm not saying this just because I'm trying to sell an SD plow, the SD is a lot more rugged than the HT and I think you would be much more happy with it especially if you ever decided to plow a few driveways besides your own. Like I said, I know your Tundra will handle a 7.5' SD with out a problem.


----------



## MajorDave

VolvoL60F;1840557 said:


> That's a good price, but I still have to give this a lot of thought. I never understood why all these plows cost so much.


Giants chunks of steel shaped and bent into forms, miles of wire, piles of nuts and bolts, electronics, hydraulics, gallons of paint - powder coat - clear coat, motor, R&D, and beer!!! LOL


----------



## gasjr4wd

MajorDave;1840815 said:


> Giants chunks of steel shaped and bent into forms, miles of wire, piles of nuts and bolts, electronics, hydraulics, gallons of paint - powder coat - clear coat, motor, R&D, and beer!!! LOL


...and thats just the crap you can hit buried in the snow. 
$3500 seems cheap. Some are about twice that.
Think $3500 is too much? Build one, or at least price out the parts.


----------



## MajorDave

gasjr4wd;1840922 said:


> ...and thats just the crap you can hit buried in the snow.
> 
> Haha - true - I just paid about $6k for a new one an that was a helluva deal here!


----------



## VolvoL60F

I'm agreeing the SD would be great on my truck, and it would handle it no problem. $3,500 is steal of a price for it compared to the price quotes I've gotten the past few weeks for smaller plows. I'm trying to do as much research as possible before I look into taking a loan out on one. I do appreciate all the help!

I guess these plows do have a lot of craftsmanship in them, along with the beer lol


----------



## mercer_me

VolvoL60F;1841081 said:


> I'm agreeing the SD would be great on my truck, and it would handle it no problem. $3,500 is steal of a price for it compared to the price quotes I've gotten the past few weeks for smaller plows. I'm trying to do as much research as possible before I look into taking a loan out on one. I do appreciate all the help!


Like I said, mine is in excellent condition. If you decide you are interested in it send me a PM.


----------



## basher

mercer_me;1839923 said:


> I'm looking to get $3,500 OBO..


Including the all truck side wiring and push plates?


----------



## mercer_me

basher;1841445 said:


> Including the all truck side wiring and push plates?


No, just the plow. I'm keeping all the truck side for my new truck and plow.


----------



## basher

mercer_me;1841494 said:


> No, just the plow. I'm keeping all the truck side for my new truck and plow.


So by the time he buys new harnesses, controls, modules and push brackets he'll have 5K in the plow, you can buy a new plow installed with warranty for that money.


----------



## mercer_me

basher;1841660 said:


> So by the time he buys new harnesses, controls, modules and push brackets he'll have 5K in the plow, you can buy a new plow installed with warranty for that money.


I think it would be closer to $4,500 if he went all new but, he could buy used push plates and wiring for around $700. I'm not 100% firm on the price, I would take less for cash money. I've been watching Craigslist and any where from $3,000 to $3,500 is the going rate for that plow in my area.


----------



## VolvoL60F

mercer_me;1841171 said:


> Like I said, mine is in excellent condition. If you decide you are interested in it send me a PM.


I'll let you know


----------



## VolvoL60F

I would have liked to buy your SD Mercer, but Basher does have a good point!

It's been a while but after giving it a lot of thought, I went ahead and bought a SnowDogg MD80. I am having it installed next Wednesday the 17th, and can't wait! I was de-baiting between the MD80 and Fisher HT, I just didn't like the design of the HT, I always loved the chain lift look. The MD80 ran me $3,970 including installation


----------



## gasjr4wd

4K seems like a good deal!


----------



## mercer_me

VolvoL60F;1894487 said:


> I would have liked to buy your SD Mercer, but Basher does have a good point!
> 
> It's been a while but after giving it a lot of thought, I went ahead and bought a SnowDogg MD80. I am having it installed next Wednesday the 17th, and can't wait! I was de-baiting between the MD80 and Fisher HT, I just didn't like the design of the HT, I always loved the chain lift look. The MD80 ran me $3,970 including installation


Glad to hear you bought a new plow. I'm looking forward to seeing pictures. I would have let the SD go for $2,800 at this point. So, after you bought push plates and wiring you could have got my Fisher for about the same or less money than the Snow Dogg.


----------



## gasjr4wd

I guess they do vary from location to location. I just saw in Ohio the same plow for $3650. The HD80 is $3800. (shipped or installed)
I was looking for a friend... wow, they are cheaper than I thought.


----------



## VolvoL60F

gasjr4wd;1894773 said:


> 4K seems like a good deal!


It sure was!



mercer_me;1894848 said:


> Glad to hear you bought a new plow. I'm looking forward to seeing pictures. I would have let the SD go for $2,800 at this point. So, after you bought push plates and wiring you could have got my Fisher for about the same or less money than the Snow Dogg.


$3,500 would have still been a good deal don't get me wrong but I kept thinking of buying a brand new plow. I'm always buying big items used, and thought it would be nice having something new for a change. Someone will definitely buy it for $2,800! I'll be posting pictures for sure once I get it home.



gasjr4wd;1895243 said:


> I guess they do vary from location to location. I just saw in Ohio the same plow for $3650. The HD80 is $3800. (shipped or installed)
> I was looking for a friend... wow, they are cheaper than I thought.


Just for the plow they charged me $3,360, and then $425 for 5 hours of installation.But yea Snow Doggs are pretty cheap compared to other bigger brands. $3650 for an HD is pretty damn good


----------



## gasjr4wd

$3650 was for the SD installed.
$3800 was for the HD installed.
Two different plows. Both with all the extras.
Yes, anytime buying a used plow the stuff you don't have ends up costing the most. New does have a warranty and such.
I kinda like how the HD wings fold back.
Wonder how long the plow lasts and what dies first?


----------



## mercer_me

VolvoL60F;1895686 said:


> $3,500 would have still been a good deal don't get me wrong but I kept thinking of buying a brand new plow. I'm always buying big items used, and thought it would be nice having something new for a change. Someone will definitely buy it for $2,800! I'll be posting pictures for sure once I get it home.
> 
> Just for the plow they charged me $3,360, and then $425 for 5 hours of installation.


I'm hoping someone buys it soon. I want to get rid of it since I don't need it and it's just taking up space in the garage. I'm looking forward to seeing the pictures. Do you have a leveling kit? If you don't you should get one because the push plates hang pretty low on stock night Tundras. $425 sounds extremely high for the install. I only paid $200 to have everything taken off my Dad's Tundra and put on my Tundra. So, that's bas twice the labor of a regular install.


----------



## gasjr4wd

mercer_me;1841675 said:


> I think it would be closer to $4,500 if he went all new but, he could buy used push plates and wiring for around $700. I'm not 100% firm on the price, I would take less for cash money. I've been watching Craigslist and any where from $3,000 to $3,500 is the going rate for that plow in my area.


I think you are going to have to drop that even more... No reason why someone should spend more than 75% of a new plow for a used one. Then they have to hunt down the best price on parts, install and hope they have everything, etc. For the cost of aggravation, buy new.
It might be different if it was a total bolt on fit, for that exact truck. And you saw what they were asking, not what they sold for.
Maybe you should be asking (don't shoot the messenger) $2200, and go down to $2K. Then if the buyer gets everything else for $1K, he is in for about $3K total. Still on the edge of being worth it or not when a new SD sells installed for only $650 more.


----------



## mercer_me

gasjr4wd;1896431 said:


> I think you are going to have to drop that even more... No reason why someone should spend more than 75% of a new plow for a used one. Then they have to hunt down the best price on parts, install and hope they have everything, etc. For the cost of aggravation, buy new.
> It might be different if it was a total bolt on fit, for that exact truck. And you saw what they were asking, not what they sold for.
> Maybe you should be asking (don't shoot the messenger) $2200, and go down to $2K. Then if the buyer gets everything else for $1K, he is in for about $3K total. Still on the edge of being worth it or not when a new SD sells installed for only $650 more.


I don't know where you are getting the $3,650 for a new Fisher SD with all the truck side parts. When I priced them this Fall they where $4,500. I think $2,800 is a good price for a plow in excellent condition.


----------



## VolvoL60F

mercer_me;1895920 said:


> I'm hoping someone buys it soon. I want to get rid of it since I don't need it and it's just taking up space in the garage. I'm looking forward to seeing the pictures. Do you have a leveling kit? If you don't you should get one because the push plates hang pretty low on stock night Tundras. $425 sounds extremely high for the install. I only paid $200 to have everything taken off my Dad's Tundra and put on my Tundra. So, that's bas twice the labor of a regular install.


I wish I had a garage lol. I do have a leveling kit, I installed it back in the summer. Almost 3 inches in the front, and 1 inch in the back. The guy who sold me the plow said a leveling kit was required like you said because of the low clearance issues, glad I already have one. Yea $425 is kinda up there, I guess they think it's rocket science or something. I would have installed it myself, but I don't have a trailer to haul the plow to my house, and my truck bed isn't big enough, and I don't believe they deliver. Plus I don't have a garage, so I really don't want to play in the ice/mud in my driveway to get it installed lol


----------



## VolvoL60F

So now I get a call saying Snow Dogg has no push plates for my truck in stock, when last week I was told some were on a truck on their way. How does that work? I was told it would be 2 weeks until some arrive. I called Snow Dogg and they said they are short because of high demand. That is a load of crap :realmad:


----------



## mercer_me

VolvoL60F;1902121 said:


> So now I get a call saying Snow Dogg has no push plates for my truck in stock, when last week I was told some were on a truck on their way. How does that work? I was told it would be 2 weeks until some arrive. I called Snow Dogg and they said they are short because of high demand. That is a load of crap :realmad:


Sorry to hear that. I would be wicked mad as well. I can't believe they can't find push plates any where. Hopefully they get it straitened out soon. If I was you I'd try to get some money taken off the installation price.


----------



## gasjr4wd

VolvoL60F;1902121 said:


> So now I get a call saying Snow Dogg has no push plates for my truck in stock, when last week I was told some were on a truck on their way. How does that work? I was told it would be 2 weeks until some arrive. I called Snow Dogg and they said they are short because of high demand. That is a load of crap :realmad:


call around to other dealers, no matter the distance. when you have found the part, get a price from them for installed plow. if they are cheaper, go for it. if not, get the part price then contact the other local place that can't find the part. Work them!


----------



## ggb6259

VolvoL60F;1902121 said:


> So now I get a call saying Snow Dogg has no push plates for my truck in stock, when last week I was told some were on a truck on their way. How does that work? I was told it would be 2 weeks until some arrive. I called Snow Dogg and they said they are short because of high demand. That is a load of crap :realmad:


I would consider a posittive in that it's a higher demand plow, must be a solid reason or two. Not sure where you are and when you may get snow but the weather forecast for us in SW Michigan is snow free for the next few weeks. Really sucks. I would go over to the snowdogg section and ping scott moorsman. He takes care of us. And finally I have a MD75 and it is a great plow someday I hope to get a Meyer V-LD 7'6" V for 1/2 tons... only weighs in at 600 lbs.


----------



## Rick547

Here you go. http://www.centralparts.com/ProductDetails20490.aspx

$431.67 form CentralParts.com

Call them and see if they have any in stock.


----------



## gasjr4wd

The reason why I said to shop around for the parts / dealer is if they are out of the part they need, many times a dealer needs to place a minimum $ order for anything. If they don't have anything else to order or something, they don't want or can't order just what is needed for your plow install.
I once drove 300 miles to save $500 for something. It was worth it for me.


----------



## gmcsirrra

nice to see another fellow mainer on here ive been debateing for a couple weeks whether to go with the fisher SD or the HD and im going with the HD for my 2011 gmc 1500 ext cab getting that put on Thursday im not sure what fisher dealer you delt with but I ran into the same problem with it not being recromended for my truck and they were refuseing to install it due to liability reasons I quoted at the dealer im going through of 4,900 for the sd installed and 5,200 and some change for the HD I figured it would be worth it for the scrap anyway im dealing with Morison and Sylvester in auburn and there installing it with no issues they seem really nice on the phone out of curiosity what dealer were you dealing with for the snow dog plow


----------



## VolvoL60F

Thanks for the input guys. I have called quite a few dealers/distributors just now and all are saying the same thing, 2 week wait time. Nobody has any laying around. I am pretty mad, but nothing I can do but wait and for the first time hope it doesn't snow. Maine forecast doesn't really have any snow for now thankfully

Rick, I called Central and they don't have any either unfortunately, thanks for taking the time to look

I ordered the plow through Yankee Customs, and they told me I am the first on the list for the push plates


----------



## BeaverFood

I transferred my 7.5' Fisher MM2 SD series from a 2009 Tundra SR5 5.7L DoubleCab to a 2014 Tundra Limited 5.7 CrewMax. I noticed that the eMatch does not list this plow for this truck, but it isn't coming off now. It seems to be handling it just fine. I only plow my own driveway so hope I don't ever have any trouble with insurance.


----------



## VolvoL60F

BeaverFood;1902814 said:


> I transferred my 7.5' Fisher MM2 SD series from a 2009 Tundra SR5 5.7L DoubleCab to a 2014 Tundra Limited 5.7 CrewMax. I noticed that the eMatch does not list this plow for this truck, but it isn't coming off now. It seems to be handling it just fine. I only plow my own driveway so hope I don't ever have any trouble with insurance.


That is one nice looking CrewMax with the SD! I have the same issue with eMatch for my truck too because of the CrewMax, apparently it won't handle the all the extra weight or something. I wouldn't worry about it. Fisher would only put on an HT for me. How much does that SD weigh? The SnowDogg MD80 I ordered is 8ft, and weighs 439lbs, and it was recommended by their eMatch system for my CrewMax.


----------



## mercer_me

BeaverFood;1902814 said:


> I transferred my 7.5' Fisher MM2 SD series from a 2009 Tundra SR5 5.7L DoubleCab to a 2014 Tundra Limited 5.7 CrewMax. I noticed that the eMatch does not list this plow for this truck, but it isn't coming off now. It seems to be handling it just fine. I only plow my own driveway so hope I don't ever have any trouble with insurance.


You shouldn't have any trouble with an SD on your truck. You are a lot better off with the SD than the HT. You would have been fine with a 7.5' HD IMO. My Tundra handles my 8' HD with easy. With my Bilstien 5100 coil overs the front end only drops an inch when the plow is raised.



VolvoL60F;1902841 said:


> That is one nice looking CrewMax with the SD! I have the same issue with eMatch for my truck too because of the CrewMax, apparently it won't handle the all the extra weight or something. I wouldn't worry about it. Fisher would only put on an HT for me. How much does that SD weigh? The SnowDogg MD80 I ordered is 8ft, and weighs 439lbs, and it was recommended by their eMatch system for my CrewMax.


I like the idea of the lighter 8' blade for half tons. I wish Fisher would make an 8' V plow for half tons that weighed around 700lb like the Snow Dogg and Boss V. I wouldn't want it to light like the Meyer V. The 7.5' SD weighs 487lb.


----------



## VolvoL60F

mercer_me;1902874 said:


> I like the idea of the lighter 8' blade for half tons. I wish Fisher would make an 8' V plow for half tons that weighed around 700lb like the Snow Dogg and Boss V. I wouldn't want it to light like the Meyer V. The 7.5' SD weighs 487lb.


That would be nice if Fisher did that, and I wish they wouldn't be so strict with weight towards the Tundra's, or Toyota should beef up their trucks already for the next model to come. I like SnowDogg's VMD, though it's 7.5ft. Yankee Customs told me they would have installed the VMD, but SnowDogg doesn't make a wiring harness for Tundra's for that model plow, he told me I would have to play with the wiring, I decided to pass on it.

I'd argue with them to lower the install price for the MD80, but technically it's not their fault, it's SnowDogg's for running short on production.


----------



## gmcsirrra

there funny at yankee custom I ordered a pair of bed side covers for my truck and I waited a month for em and they never got em in but im having em install my backrack , strobe lights , reverse lights next week and there only charging me 150 for labor and supplies way better than the 500 messer wanted to install the whole works I hope it comes out as good as I anticipate sometimes its better to go with the higher labor cost for a quality out come but who knows maybe they do good work there


----------



## VolvoL60F

gmcsirrra;1902961 said:


> there funny at yankee custom I ordered a pair of bed side covers for my truck and I waited a month for em and they never got em in but im having em install my backrack , strobe lights , reverse lights next week and there only charging me 150 for labor and supplies way better than the 500 messer wanted to install the whole works I hope it comes out as good as I anticipate sometimes its better to go with the higher labor cost for a quality out come but who knows maybe they do good work there


Did you ever get them, or did they forget lol? $150 is pretty good for all that, hope they do a good job on it! Post some pics when you have it done


----------



## mercer_me

VolvoL60F;1902907 said:


> That would be nice if Fisher did that, and I wish they wouldn't be so strict with weight towards the Tundra's, or Toyota should beef up their trucks already for the next model to come. I like SnowDogg's VMD, though it's 7.5ft. Yankee Customs told me they would have installed the VMD, but SnowDogg doesn't make a wiring harness for Tundra's for that model plow, he told me I would have to play with the wiring, I decided to pass on it.


An 8' V that weighed about 700lb would be perfect for a 1/2 ton IMO. 7.5' is just a little to narrow in V and scoop. I would definitely buy one. There are a few Tundras in my area with 7.5' VMD Snow Doggs. I've never talked to any of the owners to ask them about them so, I have no idea about the special wiring harness.


----------



## gasjr4wd

mercer_me;1903168 said:


> An 8' V that weighed about 700lb would be perfect for a 1/2 ton IMO. 7.5' is just a little to narrow in V and scoop. I would definitely buy one. There are a few Tundras in my area with 7.5' VMD Snow Doggs. I've never talked to any of the owners to ask them about them so, I have no idea about the special wiring harness.


Snoway makes a V @840lbs & 8' 6" (by their site not for your truck), but they also have a 7.5' straight less than 500lbs that they say fits your truck.
Some dealers may install what isn't recommended maybe if you sign away your right to sue.
OR, buy the plow w/o having them install it... or pay them to install a bracket and wiring but not the plow... (yes, I know)

I don't understand why plows need to weigh sooo much and why they will not install some plows on some trucks.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

gasjr4wd;1903190 said:


> Snoway makes a V @840lbs & 8' 6" (by their site not for your truck), but they also have a 7.5' straight less than 500lbs that they say fits your truck.
> Some dealers may install what isn't recommended maybe if you sign away your right to sue.
> OR, buy the plow w/o having them install it... or pay them to install a bracket and wiring but not the plow... (yes, I know)
> 
> I don't understand why plows need to weigh sooo much and why they will not install some plows on some trucks.


They need to be heavy enough to stay on the ground and scrape down to clean pavement. To light a plow and it won't scrape clean because it will just ride up over the snow kind of like when you back drag. As for being strict in installs, it's called liability. The truck manufacturer puts a gross vehicle weight rating on your truck for a reason. It's because that is what the suspension, brakes, trans and everything else is able to handle and stop as intended. If the dealer installs a heavier plow than what your truck is capable of handling, and you go out and rear end some old lady driving home from church because you overheat the brakes and can't stop, then her family is going to sue the upfitter that did the install. If you want to be able to buy a bigger plow, buy a real truck intended for that kind of use. Don't get mad at the upfitter for doing their job correctly.


----------



## gasjr4wd

derekslawncare;1903253 said:


> They need to be heavy enough to stay on the ground and scrape down to clean pavement. To light a plow and it won't scrape clean because it will just ride up over the snow kind of like when you back drag. As for being strict in installs, it's called liability. The truck manufacturer puts a gross vehicle weight rating on your truck for a reason. It's because that is what the suspension, brakes, trans and everything else is able to handle and stop as intended. If the dealer installs a heavier plow than what your truck is capable of handling, and you go out and rear end some old lady driving home from church because you overheat the brakes and can't stop, then her family is going to sue the upfitter that did the install. If you want to be able to buy a bigger plow, buy a real truck intended for that kind of use. Don't get mad at the upfitter for doing their job correctly.


The attack angle plays more into the scraping than you think. I've got an old snoway that only weighs a few hundred pounds and it scraps very well. Some plows lock down or have down pressure that pushes down. Then there are back drag blades.
Yes, I understand liability. Have a sig that releases the seller, and all is well. If you are talking larger plows... some of them are only 50lbs difference, but to be honest I was talking the other way. If you put a plow on that weights say, 50lbs more than it 'should be' and the brakes overheat, they were going to overheat anyway because they were screwed to start with. I get tired of people saying they had to go with a 7.5' plow because the 8' was too much weight. Most of the time it's 40lbs difference. If 40lbs makes that much a difference, you got other problems.

I've got a 3500 SRW - one of my local dealers will not install a smaller plow (29R 700lbs), the same plow they put on a 2500 truck. (but the 29HD 630lbs OK) He wants to sell me the biggest they make (revolution 860lbs) and I don't want to put that much weight on the front if I don't have to. Then I go to another dealer (myers) with another brand and they will not install an even smaller plow (7.5' 650lbs) than the small one the first guy wants to sell me. He tells me the front will not hold it. The engine weighs too much. It's a few hundred lbs less than the one from the first place. I see guys around with a very heavy V-plow on a 2500 diesel.
No rime or reason. It's like it's whatever they want to sell at that time. They are just guidelines, nothing is written in stone.
Buy the plow you want cash and carry. That takes the liability out of their hands. Or, buy the plow then pay the for just a install of the frame and wiring.

Oh, and that old lady deserved to be hit. If she can't see the flashing lights all over the truck, she's just in the d*m way. What the h*ll is she doing out in this weather?


----------



## basher

derekslawncare;1903253 said:


> They need to be heavy enough to stay on the ground and scrape down to clean pavement. To light a plow and it won't scrape clean because it will just ride up over the snow kind of like when you back drag. .


That's when you active the Down Pressure buttonThumbs Up


----------



## mercer_me

gasjr4wd;1903190 said:


> Snoway makes a V @840lbs & 8' 6" (by their site not for your truck), but they also have a 7.5' straight less than 500lbs that they say fits your truck.


Almost every plow manufacturer makes a 7.5' V plow but, there aren't any manufacturers that make an 8' V plow that weighs around 700lb. Maybe it wouldn't be very popular but, I feel like they would be.


----------



## gasjr4wd

mercer_me;1903869 said:


> Almost every plow manufacturer makes a 7.5' V plow but, there aren't any manufacturers that make an 8' V plow that weighs around 700lb. Maybe it wouldn't be very popular but, I feel like they would be.


140lbs isn't that much more... thats half of me. 
yes, it would be nice to have a lighter v but I'll take a 8.5 over a 8 anyday.


----------



## mercer_me

gasjr4wd;1903886 said:


> 140lbs isn't that much more... thats half of me.
> yes, it would be nice to have a lighter v but I'll take a 8.5 over a 8 any day.


I like to push the limits but, an 8.5' V plow that weighs over 800lb is to much for any half ton. Even Fisher's 7.5' Xtreme V weighs 821lb. A 7.5' V in scoop barely clear the tires so, my thought is, they should make an 8' V that weighs around 700lb. It would be perfect for half tons.


----------



## plowguy43

VolvoL60F;1902907 said:


> That would be nice if Fisher did that, and I wish they wouldn't be so strict with weight towards the Tundra's, or Toyota should beef up their trucks already for the next model to come. I like SnowDogg's VMD, though it's 7.5ft.* Yankee Customs told me they would have installed the VMD, but SnowDogg doesn't make a wiring harness for Tundra's for that model plow, he told me I would have to play with the wiring, I decided to pass on it.
> 
> *I'd argue with them to lower the install price for the MD80, but technically it's not their fault, it's SnowDogg's for running short on production.


Where is my Facepalm picture? I used to deal with them a LOT in my old job and they unfortunately have no idea what they are talking about when it comes to Snowdoggs. Too many dealers in our area are too used to Fishers to care about learning about their products.

Snowdogg uses the same wiring harness on all plows, the controller and light connectors are the only differences.

From Snowdogg's own FAQ - 
6. Can my truck to run a straight blade AND a V-plow?
• The truck side harnesses are all the same and will run any plow. You just need the proper controller for
the plow.

http://www.snowdoggplows.com/ServiceManuals/snowdogg faq.pdf



VolvoL60F said:


> I would have installed it myself, but I don't have a trailer to haul the plow to my house, and my truck bed isn't big enough,


I fit my 9'6" VX95 in the bed of a Crew Cab F150 with a 5' bed. I put the truck mount & wiring in the back seat, the headgear and wings fit perfectly in the bed just as an FYI. I'll see if I can find the picture I took.


----------



## plowguy43

Here you are:


----------



## VolvoL60F

plowguy43;1904897 said:


> Where is my Facepalm picture? I used to deal with them a LOT in my old job and they unfortunately have no idea what they are talking about when it comes to Snowdoggs. Too many dealers in our area are too used to Fishers to care about learning about their products.
> 
> Snowdogg uses the same wiring harness on all plows, the controller and light connectors are the only differences.
> 
> From Snowdogg's own FAQ -
> 6. Can my truck to run a straight blade AND a V-plow?
> • The truck side harnesses are all the same and will run any plow. You just need the proper controller for
> the plow.
> 
> http://www.snowdoggplows.com/ServiceManuals/snowdogg faq.pdf
> 
> I fit my 9'6" VX95 in the bed of a Crew Cab F150 with a 5' bed. I put the truck mount & wiring in the back seat, the headgear and wings fit perfectly in the bed just as an FYI. I'll see if I can find the picture I took.


I wish I would have known that! Now I'm pretty disappointed since I could have gotten the VMD :angry: I should have gone somewhere else to get the plow. I already paid in full for the MD80, so It's too late now. Bunch of idiots running that place. I'll be sure to ring that into their heads when I pick up my plow whenever they get those damn push plates.

I'm impressed you fit that into a 5' bed, but since you had the V you had two separate pieces to the blade too. I guess I could have done it with the MD80 if I really wanted to. Thanks for sharing the pics


----------



## mercer_me

VolvoL60F;1905731 said:


> I wish I would have known that! Now I'm pretty disappointed since I could have gotten the VMD :angry: I should have gone somewhere else to get the plow. I already paid in full for the MD80, so It's too late now. Bunch of idiots running that place. I'll be sure to ring that into their heads when I pick up my plow whenever they get those damn push plates.


Have you paid for the plow yet? If not you should just go to a different dealer and buy the plow you want.


----------



## VolvoL60F

mercer_me;1905827 said:


> Have you paid for the plow yet? If not you should just go to a different dealer and buy the plow you want.


Yea unfortunately I already paid for the plow and labor


----------



## plowguy43

VolvoL60F;1905731 said:


> I'm impressed you fit that into a 5' bed, but since you had the V you had two separate pieces to the blade too. I guess I could have done it with the MD80 if I really wanted to. Thanks for sharing the pics


Yes I was meaning more for the VMD that it would've fit since the Wings/Blades are separated on the pallet. Personally if I were you and you really wanted the VMD, I'd print out that FAQ and go to the dealer telling them you originally wanted the VMD and only switched due to their incorrect information. I'd ask they switch the MD80 for the VMD instead - I'm assuming you don't really have the plow you since you can't get it installed until the pushplates are in?

Also, contact Superior Interior in NH (I think Hooksett). They are one of the bigger suppliers of Snowdogg plows in the Northeast. I had to go to them to get my pushplates for my F350 when I switched from a Ram. They were pretty much the cheapest and got them within a week.


----------



## ggb6259

VolvoL60F;1905731 said:


> I wish I would have known that!


Info is readily available, Only one person to pin this on. Snowdogg website or Meyers website (both have 1/2 ton s[ecific Vs) or all over the forums here... With that said I'm sure if you talk with the dealer he would likly allow the upgrade. Ask for a discount on the V as your having major delays with push plates. The MD8 will sell eaisily enough and he gets to turn a V.


----------



## VolvoL60F

The thing is I took out a loan for it, and it's already set and stone. I don't really want to spend $1000+ out of pocket to upgrade to the VMD.

As for the push plates, I was told they'd be in next week, so I should have the plow on my truck next Friday. Seems everywhere I call has no push plates for Tundra's since not many people put plows on Tundra's


----------



## ggb6259

Makes sense and I was in no way Dogging you... ha... You'll like the MD80...


----------



## VolvoL60F

ggb6259;1909299 said:


> Makes sense and I was in no way Dogging you... ha... You'll like the MD80...


Haha no offense taken. I'm looking forward to getting it


----------



## VolvoL60F

Finally got the plow installed, pics can be seen in the new thread I started

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=160158


----------

